

Tell PG: Cal football game (same day/campus as Startup School) to start @ 1:30 - jadence
http://www.calbears.com/sports/m-footbl/spec-rel/101209aaa.html

======
jadence
With a 1:30 pm kick off time there won't be any conflict with crowds in terms
of starting Startup School at 9am. I would, however, suggest a late lunch (at
or after 1:30pm) to avoid fans and long lines at the local restaurants. The
biggest problems will probably be at the end given that the game will probably
end around 4:30 pm and it's generally a couple of hours before the crowds
in/around campus and traffic out of Berkeley start to die down.

I'd recommend people park outside of Berkeley and BART (www.bart.gov) in.

Other notes:

\- parking fines are doubled on game days

\- many parking lots that are normally public lots on weekends are more
expensive and/or reserved specifically for fans with season parking passes

\- many streets that normally allow street parking don't allow parking on game
days.

Finally - Go Bears!

~~~
dwynings
Definitely take Bart in if you can. Almost all of the UC Berkeley parking
garages/ lots are reserved, and the street parking is either limited or
metered. The only other option is to pay the $40-$60 fee some people charge to
park in their driveway.

~~~
dwynings
The other option would be to park further away if you can't find parking and
take the bus in.

Parking along University, you can take the 52L.
[http://www.actransit.org/maps/schedule_results.php?version_i...](http://www.actransit.org/maps/schedule_results.php?version_id=11&quick_line=52l&Go=Go&maps_line=52l&current_schedule=5734)

Or on Telegraph, take the 1.
[http://www.actransit.org/maps/schedule_results.php?version_i...](http://www.actransit.org/maps/schedule_results.php?version_id=11&quick_line=1&Go=Go&maps_line=1&current_schedule=5649)

------
Virax
Protip: on a game day, Berkeley traffic grinds to a standstill. This is due to
the fact that in Berkeley, some things (well, most things) are backwards, so
traffic engineers figure out new and creative ways to _impede_ the flow of
traffic rather than improve it. Don't delude yourself into thinking you can
find a parking space.

~~~
philwelch
That's not entirely senseless--traffic engineers have tried and failed to
improve the flow of traffic in almost all major metropolitan areas where
automobiles are the primary means of transport. It appears that automobile
traffic simply does not scale. As a result, encouraging people to abandon
automobiles for other forms of transportation is the best solution left.

------
pg
We did know that. We're going to advise people not to even try to park in
Berkeley.

~~~
jadence
Okay. I knew that you knew about the game as I had mentioned it before
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=764601>) but wasn't sure if you knew
about the start time as it was just announced.

Thought the game's start time would be useful info to know when scheduling the
lunch break and such (eg - Trying to get a bite to eat when the fans are
already in the stadium will be a lot faster than going when they're all having
their pre-game chow).

Thanks for putting together another Startup School!

------
lacker
You should still be able to park if you are parking 10-15 blocks away from
campus. Go south or west. When I was living on Berkeley you could still always
find a spot to park on game day if you went south of Ward street or so.

------
tlrobinson
He knows: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=764601>

~~~
jadence
He knows there is a game (I posted that) but kick off time wasn't announced
until yesterday and YC/PG may want to take it under consideration when
scheduling the day's itinerary (particularly when to have the lunch break).
Hence my submission.

~~~
Timothee
Actually, you could make it a Tell PG/HN, because I was planning on driving
there. Now, I know BART is the way to go. Thanks!

------
jpcx01
Meh... it's against the Cougars. Worst team in the Pac-10... I'd be surprised
if anyone shows up ;-)

~~~
bdittmer
Versus the (previously) most overrated team in the pac-10 :)

------
rickyyean
Stanford's BASES (<http://bases.stanford.edu>) is getting interest from people
riding up from South Bay to see if we can get a bus. Sit tight you'll get a
notice soon. =)

~~~
rickyyean
Hey all - you should have gotten the email, but sign up here if you need a
ride from Stanford area. <http://bit.ly/startup-school-rides>

------
seiji
If you're in the south bay and want to travel in a group, let me know (email
in profile). We can organize carpools for travel to BART.

The best route I see from the south bay is Freemont BART to Downtown Berkeley
BART:
[http://www.bart.gov/schedules/quickplanner.aspx?orig=FRMT...](http://www.bart.gov/schedules/quickplanner.aspx?orig=FRMT&addr1=&dest=DBRK&addr2=&type=arrival&date=10%2F24%2F2009&time=8%3A30+AM)

------
JMiao
good thing it's only washington state.

